

Show HN: PhantomJS URL screenshot service powered by Docker - pea
http://stackhut.com/#/services/phantomjs

======
stephenr
Isn't this powered by phantomjs more than docker?

Surely docker is just a deployment strategy?

~~~
pea
Absolutely, we're more concerned w/ use-cases vs. Docker itself. PhantomJS is
a great tool, and we're using it to show off the platform which hosts this
sort of stuff in the cloud (with Docker!). Would love to get some more
feedback: leo@stackhut.com :)

~~~
stephenr
If it's just for taking screenshots I'm curious why you chose phantom rather
than say wkhtmltoimage/pdf?

I've used phantom (via Casper) for some scraping tools but for images I would
have thought the wkhtmlto* project was simpler?

~~~
pea
Hey Stephen -- Honestly, it was just what I had more experience using; I
always presumed Phantom is more consistent and malleable, albeit sometimes a
pain to configure. You are definitely right on the simplicity aspect.

We're aiming to extend it past basic screenshotting -- is there any
functionality you'd like to see? (moreover, are there any other services we
could chuck on the platform that you'd like to see?)

Link to GH issues here, too:
[https://github.com/StackHut/phantomjs/issues](https://github.com/StackHut/phantomjs/issues)

~~~
stephenr
Personally? No. I specifically don't use hosted services wherever I can self-
host. My interest was purely technical, rather than about a specific use-case
I had in mind.

------
pea
Hey all, I'm one of the developers, so if you've got any questions -- shoot
away!

------
duboff
Didn't take my screenshot properly I'm afraid.

~~~
pea
Hey Duboff! Sorry to hear that -- what website were you trying to screenshot?
Would love to try and fix your issue: you can reach me at leo@stackhut.com .

